# Windscreen Deep Clean.



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

Planning to do a deep clean of the windscreen soon (hoping to remove all the wiper marks and also some of the hazy bits) and wanting some advise regarding glass polish.

The proposed plan is as follows:

1. Wash and Clean the windscreen with shampoo.
2. Blade the windscreen
3. Claybar
4. Polish the windscreen
5. Seal windscreen - Soft 99 Ultra Glaco or Gtechniq G5

Advise needed is what would the best option be in terms of glass polish?

I already have AG Glass Polish, normal paint compound (Scholl S20 Black, KC H8) and was also contemplating Megs Perfect Clarity.

I will be using my DA and have both normal pads and also Rayon Glass Pads.

Would any above polishes suffice or do I need something else?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

If going to that extent I would put new wipers on it too.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd say try what you've already got mate to save a few quid. Pointless buying other solutions if what you already have works.


----------



## KRW (Oct 8, 2016)

I thought glass was too hard for normal bodywork polish. Something like Ceriglass would be better I think. How bad is the screen?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

KRW said:


> I thought glass was too hard for normal bodywork polish. Something like Ceriglass would be better I think. How bad is the screen?


Bodywork polish will deep clean the glass it won't remove scratches, its a very good way to really deep clean a window


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I find that a Magic Sponge and Bar Keeper's Friend powder (and/or old skool Windolene cream) do the deep cleaning bit perfectly. 

Clearly, scratches will need a specialist cerium oxide treatment (although I have had some success with ceramic Hob Brite on some wiper score marks in the past - but be careful to mask thoroughly to keep it off the paint and rubber:doublesho)


----------



## KRW (Oct 8, 2016)

Rian said:


> Bodywork polish will deep clean the glass it won't remove scratches, its a very good way to really deep clean a window


Ah I see, Thanks Rian 👍


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

KRW said:


> . How bad is the screen?


Screen is not that bad in all honesty, no deep scratches or chips. Just the general crud and wiper marks.

It's a 2015 reg, so 4 years of neglect basically.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Fentum said:


> I find that a Magic Sponge and Bar Keeper's Friend powder


Is this then spritz'd with water?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Would compound and then Glass polish be an overkill?

Also what would be the best pad to use? I have a variety of CG Hex Logics, Meg's MF Pads, or the Rayon Glass pads.

I thought being glass I could go a bit "Rambo" on it and use the MF Pads?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

saul said:


> Is this then spritz'd with water?


Yes, before, during and after - pretend it's like a wetsand with the sponge. Then pretend with Bar Keeper's Friend that it's a compound. And if you do do the Windolene as last stage of the deep clean, just polish it off at the end.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Fentum said:


> Yes, before, during and after - pretend it's like a wetsand with the sponge. Then pretend with Bar Keeper's Friend that it's a compound. And if you do do the Windolene as last stage of the deep clean, just polish it off at the end.


I may try this method out :thumb: Do you just powder the screen or powder the magic sponge?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

saul said:


> I may try this method out :thumb: Do you just powder the screen or powder the magic sponge?


I only use plain water with the magic sponge and I apply the BKF powder on a damp old shirt fabric square or dead pair of boxers, but there's no reason I can see why you shouldn't use a magic sponge to apply BKF.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

You could always mix the BKF Powder into a bit of a paste and apply it like that? Or get some of the bar keepers friend pre-mixed paste/liquid? Obviously the powder will be the most aggressive.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Fentum said:


> I only use plain water with the magic sponge and I apply the BKF powder on a damp old shirt fabric square or dead pair of boxers, but there's no reason I can see why you shouldn't use a magic sponge to apply BKF.


So essentially two different applications..


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

0000 steel wool on a dry screen will do the job in one hit.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Mac- said:


> 0000 steel wool on a dry screen will do the job in one hit.


so either of these methods, are they to replace the polishing or claying or just another step?


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

The steel wool will remove everything, no need for clay or polish.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

saul said:


> So essentially two different applications..


Yes. I find that the sponge does the best basic cleanse (although the steel wool would do as well IMO) and the BKF gets at any residue.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Go for G1 rather than G5 - G5 is a good top up product for G1, but the durability is nowhere near what you'll get from G1, especially on a windscreen.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> Go for G1 rather than G5 - G5 is a good top up product for G1, but the durability is nowhere near what you'll get from G1, especially on a windscreen.


I already have the G5 and Glaco, not really looking at buying more products for now

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

+1 for BKF.

Am I right in thinking the steel wool can be used to apply the BKF?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## KRW (Oct 8, 2016)

If you do buy another product it's a +1 for G1. That stuff is just bonkers! Can't remember the last time I used my wipers. 👍


saul said:


> I already have the G5 and Glaco, not really looking at buying more products for now
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> +1 for BKF.
> 
> Am I right in thinking the steel wool can be used to apply the BKF?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Yes. Make up a paste of BKF and you can apply it with some steel wool.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

never used it on car window, but have used it on all sorts of applications at home including windows but i’m sure it will work too in car glass. did anyone ever tried The Pink Stuff from Stardrops? it’s an amazing product, it’s very cheap it lasts and it’s cleaning power is amazing, remove rust easily, grime etc. worth a shot.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

They make BKF in a paste format now in your already have the Rayon pads the Ceriglass comes in 100ml format as well now.

I make stained glass windows we use a chalk type of powder to clean our glass.

John Tht.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Barkeepers friend is good if you get something on the screen but I have since found that Megs perfect finish applied as per instruction and followed by using their glass cleaner again as advised cleans the screen really well. I then applied Megs window sealant to the side windows and it’s holding up well. Personally I have never found anything that was not problematic sealant wise when applied to the windscreen so having Ceriglass to hand is worth considering if you hate the coating.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

PWOOD said:


> Barkeepers friend is good if you get something on the screen but I have since found that Megs perfect finish applied as per instruction and followed by using their glass cleaner again as advised cleans the screen really well. I then applied Megs window sealant to the side windows and it's holding up well. Personally I have never found anything that was not problematic sealant wise when applied to the windscreen so having Ceriglass to hand is worth considering if you hate the coating.


Is that Meguiars perfect clarity glass compound ?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes sorry Megs PERFECT CLARITY COMPOUND. I bought it when Halfords had money off and I think it’s on again this week.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

PWOOD said:


> Yes sorry Megs PERFECT CLARITY COMPOUND. I bought it when Halfords had money off and I think it's on again this week.


Cheers - will have a look at it, fancy trying a new deep cleaner for glass that's easy to pick up :thumb:

Was it easy to apply / remove ?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers - will have a look at it, fancy trying a new deep cleaner for glass that's easy to pick up :thumb:
> 
> Was it easy to apply / remove ?


Very easy typical Megs :thumb:


----------

